# What's this Omnisphere slider?



## Bman70 (Aug 22, 2021)

I read the manual but found nothing on this. I know the plus sign at the top right (LFO section) is the Unipolar switch. But what's the slider directly to its left? The manual made no mention of it but just talked about Unipolar vs Bipolar via a toggle.


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 22, 2021)

It's the phase of the LFO waveform. It determines where the LFO wave starts from.

https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/25/en/topic/layer-page-lfos-page10


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 22, 2021)

AmbientMile said:


> It's the phase of the LFO waveform. It determines where the LFO wave starts from.
> 
> https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/25/en/topic/layer-page-lfos-page10


Thanks!


----------

